# Smallest Peacock Species



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

I have an open 29 gallon tank and am looking to create a species only peacock tank. Trying to go for 1m 2-3f. Would any peacock species fit nicely in this tank? Problems? Suggestions? Please advise and thank you


----------



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

i don't think they will. I think the smallest is stuartgranti but theres not enough room for the females to get away if they don't want to breed.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

You might be Okay with Kandeensis(blue orchid).
They are the shyest peacock and smallest I've kept and only seem to succeed when in species only tank. plenty of rocks for girls and you should be Ok- as long as it is at least 3ft tank


----------



## Tristan_1202 (Apr 28, 2010)

Stuartgranti peacocks can get well over 6" so your set up would definitely not be suitable.

Another good peacock along with the Kandeensis is the Aulonocara ethelwynnae, or the Aulonocara Huseri. These are both beautiful fish that generally grow to about 4" I have had my male Huseri for over two years now and he is still only 4" (I got him when he was 2")

Just like firenzena said make sure there are lots of hiding places and they should be okay.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also baenschi.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

not a peacock,

but ruby greens from lake victoira
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1558

they are small, in the 29 gallon cookie cutter, and not very aggressive, 1m/3f should work out fine


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

also add maylandi to the peacock list


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

cjacob316 said:


> also add maylandi to the peacock list


and these Aulonocara maulana i have one and they stay quite small and are very mild manoured and beautiful bule/yellow. i think imight have to re house mine, hes getting beat up from the bigger haps/peacocks  but one of my fav peacocks


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

The maulana actually have a rep for being one of the more feisty peacocks, not quite up there with lwanda & jacobfreibergi, but not far. I've kept all 3 and the maulana has lived up to that rep, and is not small either as peacocks go. There can be significant variation in temperament from one fish to the next with peacocks though and they don't all conform to stereotype. Case in point - my maylandi, despite his smaller size, is currently one of my more dominant peacocks.

While I wouldn't necessarily recommend it, if I were to try it in that size tank my choice would probably be A. baenschi. Perhaps just a personal preference. Very beautiful fish - pictures usually don't do them justice, and I've yet to read an account of a rogue one (though no doubt that can happen). I would get 1m:3f and the decor in that tank would include lots of hiding places as well as sight barriers and escape lanes. I have not tried a breeding group in a tank that size but if I were to that's the route I'd go.

Edit: Of course if you're going to keep a breeding group then you need a plan for what to do with the fry (ie: growout tank?)


----------



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow so many choices, wasnt expecting that. I suppose Ill just have to browse troghtspecies pages and fine one that you guys suggested with coloring I enjoy. Im leaning towards the kandeense or the baenschi. Hard to choose. Thanks for the suggestions guys. Cant wait to set it up and Im glad that it is possible.

One more question. Should I go for 3 or 4 females, I know more is usually better but will tank constraints allow it? (once again tank is 29 gallon)

O and as far as fry, I have a two VERY large rubbermaid like containers that I use to hold the koi I keep during the winter, typically I only use 1 over the winter (second one is backup), So ill just use that as a growout "tank" til i can get em big and to the pet store for that ever mighty $1-4 a fish. Once thats saturated up Ill use the less then perfect and spare ones as feeders, I suppose that makes sense. Planin to buy a pair of dwarf pikes off a buddy anyway so thtll work


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

sometimes the best way to sell fish is to post ads on your local fish club forum, you can usually get a little more than trade in value, and help your fellow fish keeps get fish for a little less than pet stores


----------

